# photos from september12 scotish cockapoo walk



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

photos from todays walk. i think this was out biggest walk so far ? i counted 20 dogs(including 3 honorary cockapoos, an Irish water spaniel, Australian labradoodal and a cocker)

shame we ended up getting separated but think the dogs still all had a good time.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super photos, again, what a lovely day....is that Teddy chasing Echo when she's squeeking her ball.Wish I could spot everyone, who are the 2 kissing poos, I thought it might be Izzy but the blue tag threw me. Wish we were there xxxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Great photos again, I love the cuddling one especially! We had such a lovely morning in the sunshine. We stayed for lunch and afterwards saw a wedding party outside at the main house. Thankfully they didn't arrive earlier to be greeted by lots of muddy poo paws!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Those were wonderful!! I wish we had get togethers in the states like that! I can tell you where Sami would be . . right in the middle of that mud puddle!! He loves the water! They all looked like they were having a fab time!! Thank you Kendal for the great pictures!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What fab pictures! Love the kissing one....so cute! Looks like a great day was had by all! x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

These are just fantastic photos - is that Teddy?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow what fantastic photos. Its times like this we need to be able to tag photos like in Facebook. That way we can spot who's who.

Lovely weather too


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I think the black dog in the kissing phot was called porsha. . yeah that is teddy fallowing echo. .

wish we could have stayed longer. the girls had fun got nice and muddy. 

I cant remember many of the names of the cockapoos that were there. some i remembered from last time.


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

I, too wish we had those gatherings in the states, more specifically, San Diego..thank you for posting the pictures as I love looking at your outings.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Great photos - looks like they were all having a fantastic time.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Great photos! I love the puddle ones.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Lovely mucky happy 'poos


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Brilliant pics,wish i couldve been there x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Are the pictures of Teddy, Teresa x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah tedding was with echo and is also the one on the wall. . i love the one of the two black cockapoos wressling as you can see the white eyes of one of them. also i caught delta jumpping off the wall. i didnt relize i got that one till i put them on my laptop. 

also got to meet a wee half sister of echo and delta.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't think Teddy knew quite what to do with so many other 'poos around. He was just running around all over the place, and Kendal got him a few times. It is not him in the kissing pic though, looks very like him but not sure who it is. Somebody will probably recognise it as their 'poo, and let us know. A great picture - one of Kendal's funniest


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No I didn't think it was him kissing I thought it was Izzy but the blue tag makes me think differently. I thought it was Teddy chasing Echo and Kenal said it was. Looks like you all had a great time xx


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice pictures! I looked at them before reading and pointed the Irish Water Spaniel to my husband. I like the one where the two Poo's are "hugging" <3


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What fun! Great photos!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It's not Izzy - her tag is pink 
I am racking my brain trying to think who it is 
Fab piccies Kendal, next time we should plan our route


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Really great pictures!! It reminded me of the film 101 dalmations, only it could be 21 cockapoos!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww!!! awesome Photos!!!! Love it!


----------



## dianne (Aug 27, 2012)

Fantastic photos....we all really enjoyed meeting the other Cockapoos (and their mums and dads)...it was our little Ollie who was doing most of the kissing I'm afraid!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh of course, Ollie, I have been trawling my memory....


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Dianne - that is so sweet - what an affectionate wee thing, and so pleased to meet the other 'poos Those pics really make me smile.


----------



## Ailie (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Kendal your photos are brilliant. Thanks it was so nice meeting you and your mum and of course the poos.


----------

